# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Блокировка windows (заявка №43021)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Появилось окно, что windows заблокирован, где требовалось отправить смс на указанный номер. Согласно инструкциям,я удалила файл этого вируса через реестр. Окно больше не появлялось. Но теперь при включении и выключении компьютера, происходит установка каких-то обновлений, а также не запускаются документы WORD, а при нажании правой кнопкой на такие документы вместш слова "открыть" написно "Deschidere".
Дата обращения: 17.12.2010 21:05:27
Номер заявки: 43021

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*17.12.2010 21:50:08* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Users\836D~1\AppData\Local\Temp\0.6913214097966  786.exe* - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoCodec.am
 размер: 263168 байт дата файла: 16.12.2010 1:30:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Winlock.2741; BitDefender: Подозрение Gen:Trojan.ShellStartup.qmGfaOrigqkc; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/LockScreen.YL trojan

----------

